#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Πράσινο σε στέγες & δώματα -Βιοκλιματική Αρχιτεκτονική, Αθήνα, 20.01.2010

## pbark

*ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ  20-01-2010*
*Στάδιο Ειρήνης &Φιλίας, ώρα  18.30

*Η ΕλΕΜ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΙ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ

*Θέμα:* *Πράσινο σε στέγες και δώματα -Βιοκλιματική Αρχιτεκτονική
(Green Roof Systems) . H ανατομία του ταρατσόκηπου.
*
*Παρουσίαση – ενημέρωση από :*
1) Παναγ. Ευθυμιάδης, καθηγητής Γεωπονικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.
2) Τζούλια Τζώρτζη, Αρχιτέκτων Τοπίου (P.h.D., MLA), Εντεταλμένος Διδάσκων στο Ε.Α.Π., Αντιπρόεδρος του Πανελληνίου Συλλόγου Αρχιτεκτόνων Τοπίου
3) Ι. Τζουβαδάκης, Καθηγητής Ε.Μ.Π.
4) GEOHUMUS-GREENROOF, Στρατήγης Σ.
5) ΠΡΑΣΙΝΗ ΣΤΕΓΗ- DIADEM Green Roof Systems,Θεόφιλος Ματσουκάς, Γεωπόνος- MSc Αρχιτέκτων Τοπίου
6) GREENROOF – Κωνσταντίνος Καριανάκης- Κατασκευαστής

ΤΗΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ Θ. ΣΕΡΑΦΙΔΗΣ Πρόεδρος της ΕλΕΜ ΚΑΙ ΧΡ. ΔΙΠΛΑΣ ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ

*ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ*

*Για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής : email:tsera@tee.gr /fax: 2104082157  (Πλήρη στοιχεία)

Πηγή : EλΕΜ
*

----------


## mred-akias

Τελικά πήγε καποιος?

----------


## JTB

Ενώ έλεγα να πάω, το μυρίστηκα ότι θα ήταν "εκθεση ιδεών" και καθόλου ουσία... Δυστυχώς δεν γίνονται τόσο εξειδικευμένα σεμινάρια με ουσία, θυμίζουν αρθρο περιοδικού....

----------

